# Finally have a pre WWI



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

So, Finally I got my hands on a wood rim bicycle.  Not sure what it was, but it is now a compilation of a few bikes.  The sprocket is too small and been very "adapted" to fit.  I'm in love with the wheels and the straight pull hubs, they are fixed gear.  Seatpost is interesting how the binding bolt goes into a slot in the post.  Fork design and craftsmanship show exactly what I love about the old way of doing things.  Cork grips are in really good shape.  The seat is a Rugby, or so it is stamped.  If anybody has any info on any portion of this bike, please let me know.  Also a cheap set of pedals would be nice.  The frame serial number is 87884 located on left rear dropout, badge hole spacing looks to be 3-3/32" but may have been modified at some point in time.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice bike!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 2, 2013)

fairly awesome!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 2, 2013)

Really like that saddle...that's some fine craftsmanship in incredible shape!
Chris


----------



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

I know it is not the collectors "dream" bike, but I have been wanting  a turn of the century bike since I was 15 and this is a good start. Balloon bikes are cool, but the early bikes have my lust. Someday I hope to have an ordinary and a hard tire safety in my collection.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2013)

Very interesting bicycle .
You may want to post some photos on www.thewheelmen.org
I can post some there if you are not a member.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not a member of the wheelmen.  I have been thinking about it though. If you want to post some pics, I would like that.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2013)

D.....licious!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Nice TOC Bike!*

I Really Love those Frames!

I Just Sold Mine, and Yours' is making me Regret It!!!

Love the Seat and Post Too!!!

I have the Same One But a bit Smaller and all Bitted Up!

At Least I know what Brand It Is!

Thanks!

Enjoy It!


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 2, 2013)

Please don't be apologizing for that beauty. There's absolutely nothing inferior about a work of art like that. I would be proud to own it myself. Very nice find and I think I actually like it in it's current state. Make it ride-able and enjoy it.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

As much as I want to ride it, I'm not ready to re-lace the wheels.  I love building wheels, and that bakes it doubly hard to leave it alone.  Maybe some day, but I prefer original stuff.  I am only a custodian, not the end user.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> I Really Love those Frames!
> 
> I Just Sold Mine, and Yours' is making me Regret It!!!
> 
> ...



What brand is yours?  Could it be same Mfg?  Can I see any pics?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 2, 2013)

Very good mantra to follow!!!!!   I also sway under the custodian theory over "ride em don't hide em" mantra

   Some bikes/motorcycles transcend their original forms and are now clearly art


----------



## sqrly (Jul 2, 2013)

As a metal worker by trade, I can see the skill in the hand that crafted early bicycles and other objects.  I may re-spoke the wheel in the future, but it will be for good reason if I do.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm with that I would love to be a part of a pre 1900 safety bike race........it opens a huge can of worms as far as what would be acceptable in terms of authentic rides......actually now that I think about it it may be more interesting to have no rules but rocking 1890s bikes


----------



## vincev (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice! I like!


----------



## sam (Jul 3, 2013)

For a rider , I think I'd invest in a set of new wood rims for modern 700 tires, and keep yours for when displaying it---the new set could be used on several bikes(when on a vintage type ride) too. That might not be correct by some standards, but I think the ride would be more like what your bike was like when new.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, what Sam said!

Just build a rider wheelset and put these on the shelf. That way you save the rims and tires. Get some wood clinchers and 700c tires and ride the hell out of it. Keep the bearings lubed and the chain clean and they'll last a very long time.

The whole custodian vs. ride 'em thing won't be an issue unless you somehow destroy the bike while riding it. If The Wheelmen didn't ride their ordinaries and early safeties, think of who much less awareness there would be about these bikes. It was truly awesome to be among 100 of these bikes riding in downtown Louisville during the national meet.

Enjoy the bike the best way you know how because you don't know who will own it next. Could become a ratrod build off burrito bike!





sqrly said:


> As a metal worker by trade, I can see the skill in the hand that crafted early bicycles and other objects.  I may re-spoke the wheel in the future, but it will be for good reason if I do.


----------

